

SEBI (India) Says Angel Funds Must Not Invest in Cos Older than 3 Years - mayanksinghal
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/sebi-angel-funds-297/

======
rahulvarshneya
Makes sense. If they invest in companies older than 3 years, that would not
amount to an early stage investment, what the Angel Funds are meant to be.

The fact that there are Angel Funds willing to invest in companies beyond 3
years in existence doesn't speak much for either the company or the fund
itself!

